# Show your pix!  Come on- don't be SHY!! :-P



## melozburngr (Apr 19, 2005)

Hey, so I'm curious what everyone looks like, I think it'd be cool for people to post their pictures of themselves, fun or serious just so everyone can tell who they are talkin to!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I think it'd be helpful, too for those who want color suggestions and tips from the makeup geniuses on the site..  you know who you are...

well.. here goes.. here's mine..
http://www.specktra.net/forum/album_pic.php?pic_id=519
http://www.specktra.net/forum/album_pic.php?pic_id=384

come on girls (and boys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)!!


----------



## laceymeow (Apr 19, 2005)

that is the only pic i can find of myself that i sort of like  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ops: i'm the one on the right, obviously. lol. 

maybe i'll get inspired to take new pictures or even a *gasp* FOTD sometime soon...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 [/img]


----------



## notevenjail (Apr 19, 2005)

Although my hair is different now and the colors have somewhat faded.


----------



## melozburngr (Apr 19, 2005)

awesome ladies- KEEP IT UP!  

P.s.- love the hair!


----------



## jamiemeng (Apr 19, 2005)

gorgeous ladies.


----------



## melozburngr (Apr 19, 2005)

no pic jamie?  shame.  come on!


----------



## jamiemeng (Apr 19, 2005)

I dont have a camera yet. I will have to use a disposable camera instead of a digital camera. I was just thanking the girls who posted their pics on specktra. Thx


----------



## melozburngr (Apr 19, 2005)

ok- you're forgiven! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  get to it tho


----------



## jamiemeng (Apr 19, 2005)

I am gonna get one. I just have to ask my dad. Thx


----------



## Pilylad (Apr 19, 2005)

*Oh-Natur-ahl*

So you may remember me from melozburngr's pics of "Yaki". Well this is me w/ no make-up. Gives you an idea of the blank canvas I get to play with everyday. =)

http://www.specktra.net/forum/album_pic.php?pic_id=583


----------



## melozburngr (Apr 19, 2005)

man, I gotta get adam to take my pix.


----------



## singinmys0ng (Apr 19, 2005)

http://www.specktra.net/forum/album_pic.php?pic_id=585

Theres mine!


----------



## jasper17 (Apr 19, 2005)

I'm in my icon


----------



## Jessica (Apr 19, 2005)

Howdy!!!


----------



## Alexa (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## Alexa (Apr 19, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jessica* 
_Howdy!!!




_

 
i love that pic! sososo pretty


----------



## Jessica (Apr 19, 2005)

Thanks Alexa, I can't wait until I have more time to devote to playing w/ my mu and take pics!!!


----------



## Alison (Apr 19, 2005)

This is from my biochem lab last year.

http://www.specktra.net/forum/album_pic.php?pic_id=586

And this is a "make-over" that our neighbour did on me at the cabin. It was even worse in person.

http://www.specktra.net/forum/album_pic.php?pic_id=587


----------



## melozburngr (Apr 19, 2005)

everyone is so lover-ly


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 20, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jessica* 
_Howdy!!!




_

 








































DELECTABLE!!!!


----------



## Onederland (Apr 20, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jessica* 
_Howdy!!!





_

 
Its been so long I totally forgot what you looked like. BUT YOU ARE GORGEOUS!

You remind me of Lisa Loeb. And thats a good thing.


----------



## mspixieears (Apr 20, 2005)

I'm almost tempted to ask Jessica if she'll marry me. Sorry, blame it on the wine. Seriously though, so many stunners here. Ironic in that they probably don't need makeup as such!


----------



## nphernetton (Apr 20, 2005)

ops:  I apologize for the slightly inappropriate nature of this photo, I tried to crop it down.  It was from halloween, I was a VS Angel  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







[/img]

Here is my eyes, from when I was like 17...





Sorry they are so tiny!


----------



## jamiemeng (Apr 20, 2005)

everyone is pretty in their pictures. thx


----------



## Sanne (Apr 20, 2005)

http://www.specktra.net/forum/album_pic.php?pic_id=592


----------



## Bianca (Apr 20, 2005)

*picture*






Sorry for looking arrogant in this picture  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




fixed you pic xxx groupie


----------



## dawnmelissa (Apr 20, 2005)

here's a crappy black and white picture of me:


----------



## charms23 (Apr 20, 2005)

Here's me.


----------



## jamiemeng (Apr 20, 2005)

hey groupie you look pretty in your picture.


----------



## jamiemeng (Apr 20, 2005)

everyone looks amazing in the pictures especially Bianca and charms23. dawn I like your picture a lot. It does need a little bit of color. Sorry if I did hurt your feelings. Thx


----------



## Jessica (Apr 20, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Onederland* 
_Its been so long I totally forgot what you looked like. BUT YOU ARE GORGEOUS!

You remind me of Lisa Loeb. And thats a good thing._

 
Oh, Thank you!!!!  Ditto, same to you babe....except for the Lisa Loeb part


----------



## Jessica (Apr 20, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mspixieears* 
_I'm almost tempted to ask Jessica if she'll marry me. Sorry, blame it on the wine. Seriously though, so many stunners here. Ironic in that they probably don't need makeup as such!_

 
  I'd marry you but I don't think that there is a state that allows polygamy.....tooooooo bad huh?


----------



## Sanne (Apr 21, 2005)

LOL @ Jessica!


----------



## user2 (Apr 21, 2005)

I'll post two because I love the first one but I doesnt show so much of me:


----------



## jamiemeng (Apr 21, 2005)

vuittonvictim
you look pretty in your picture. thx


----------



## user2 (Apr 21, 2005)

thank you! and these are pictures w/o makeup...


----------



## dawnmelissa (Apr 21, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jamiemeng* 
_everyone looks amazing in the pictures especially Bianca and charms23. dawn I like your picture a lot. It does need a little bit of color. Sorry if I did hurt your feelings. Thx_

 

that's kinda the point of black and white pictures...the lack of color.


----------



## jamiemeng (Apr 21, 2005)

I am so sorry if I did offend you. About the picture. Vuittonvictim I didn't know that those were pics w/o makeup. Thx


----------



## dawnmelissa (Apr 22, 2005)

there's nothing to be offended over, it's one of the few pics i have on the computer, nothing else to post


----------



## user2 (Apr 22, 2005)

This was one of the very rare moments when my skin didnt show any prones or blackheads...


----------



## suprchck (Apr 22, 2005)

here i be!


----------



## jamiemeng (Apr 22, 2005)

hey suprchck
you look cute in your picture.


----------



## midnightlouise (Apr 22, 2005)

Sorry for the weird angle, I have an ancient digital camera and you practically have to be a contortionist to take your own pic with it lol!   

http://www.specktra.net/forum/album_pic.php?pic_id=667

edited to fix pic: trying a different way to upload. Hopefully this one won't disappear like the last one mysteriously did.....


----------



## Chelsea (Apr 22, 2005)




----------



## mrskloo (Apr 23, 2005)

Don't mind my eyebrow... it's a forest. My hubby was playing photographer...


----------



## Onederland (Apr 23, 2005)

Well....since none of you have ever seen my smile....







Hahaha...

yay for white teeth!


----------



## din (Apr 23, 2005)

Here's me


----------



## user2 (Apr 23, 2005)

@ onederland: gorgeous white teeth, hmmm I love that....


----------



## Sanne (Apr 23, 2005)

beautiful everybody!!!!

Hey vuitonvictim, if you have acneskin, try diadermine's purity line, I had so many spots on my chin, but they disappeared on 2 months!!! it you can't find it in germany I'll be more than happy to ship it for you!!!


----------



## user2 (Apr 23, 2005)

oh thx sanne so possibly i could swap it for some e/s....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 OK but first I have to check my drug store


----------



## Sanne (Apr 23, 2005)

you're welcome!!! I was a true lifesaver for me!!! I'm not using it anymore (I have dry skin, and that stuff is for oily skin, my redness will get worse when I continue using it) but if the spots ever come back, I know when to find it!


----------



## user2 (Apr 23, 2005)

I have combo skin... ?


----------



## Sanne (Apr 23, 2005)

that is fine! I have a really really dry skin, and then it's not okay to use this! it like torture for my skin lol! I am allowed to use the scrub twice a week, but the calming lotion and the moisturiser any forbidden, according to my beautitian.


----------



## Chelsea (Apr 23, 2005)

lol, onderland that pic rocks ;P


----------



## jamiemeng (Apr 23, 2005)

everyone's pics are beautiful.
Onederland you do have gorgeous teeth. May I ask how old are you. I also live in california. Thx


----------



## Onederland (Apr 23, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jamiemeng* 
_everyone's pics are beautiful.
Onederland you do have gorgeous teeth. May I ask how old are you. I also live in california. Thx_

 
15 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 16 in 8 days! YES!


----------



## jamiemeng (Apr 23, 2005)

I am 18. You look gorgeous in your pictures. Thx


----------



## user2 (Apr 24, 2005)

Jamie why dont you show us your picture....


----------



## Onederland (Apr 24, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VuittonVictim* 
_Jamie why dont you show us your picture...._

 
I was just about to say the same thing!


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 24, 2005)




----------



## Sanne (Apr 25, 2005)

not only you look beautiful in that pic,  you also look so happy, Juneplum! love the make-up btw


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Apr 25, 2005)

*Here's one not a lot of people have seen of me,...*

http://www.specktra.net/forum/album_...php?pic_id=666

I loved my hair this color,.. I wish I could go back,.. but I fried it pretty good this past year,... LOL!


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 25, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *groupie* 
_not only you look beautiful in that pic,  you also look so happy, Juneplum! love the make-up btw 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
THANKS SANNE!!!!!


----------



## jamiemeng (Apr 25, 2005)

hey guys I am show my pic. I dont have a camera yet. I am gonna post soon. Thx


----------



## suprchck (Apr 26, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Onederland* 
_Well....since none of you have ever seen my smile....







Hahaha...

yay for white teeth!_

 
omg you are too adorable


----------



## toropcheh (Apr 26, 2005)

I have a dorky one in my gallery too... yea I'm a dork.


----------



## jamiemeng (Apr 26, 2005)

you look pretty in your picture.


----------



## cho0chylan3y (Apr 28, 2005)

*My Picture*

One of the better pictures i've taken.





And to make up for my fat face/ugliness my pretty lips! woo!


----------



## Alexa (Apr 28, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Onederland* 
_Well....since none of you have ever seen my smile....







Hahaha...

yay for white teeth!_

 
i want to marry you.


----------



## midnightlouise (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: My Picture*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cho0chylan3y* 
_And to make up for my fat face/ugliness my pretty lips! woo!_

 
What?!  You're really pretty and I think you have a great look! I'm not just being nice either! (as those who know me will agree, I'm not nice....heh heh)


----------



## beautifulxdisaster (Apr 30, 2005)

http://www.specktra.net/forum/album_pic.php?pic_id=827

eh, my friend cutted my hair hehe I like it but I think it makes me looks like... old girl or something.

I am broke as ever so no more tanning stuff but any way do you guys think that I look better in my natural color ^^ or tan anyways? I personally will loooovveee being tan but I can compromise, if tan is not for me.


By the way, every body is sooo gorgeous!!


----------



## Chelsea (Apr 30, 2005)

^^^ whoa eva longoria


----------



## Onederland (Apr 30, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Chelsea* 
_^^^ whoa eva longoria_

 
I KNOW, right?


----------



## eyeshadowfreak (Apr 30, 2005)

Here's me - my current cut's a bit different, but you get the gist 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.specktra.net/forum/album_pic.php?pic_id=809


----------



## Janice (Apr 30, 2005)

You look SO CUTE Shanna! You look like you would be so much fun to hang out with! hehe


----------



## beautifulxdisaster (Apr 30, 2005)

Eyeshadowfreak I LOVE you hair, I love your cheeks and lips too!! gorgeous


----------



## eyeshadowfreak (Apr 30, 2005)

AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW, thanks you guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm gonna have to come back to your posts when I'm having an bad/ugly day


----------



## niecypiecy (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: My Picture*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cho0chylan3y* 
_



_

 
Your lips are amazing!  What are you wearing in this pic?


----------



## dawnmelissa (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## mac_obsession (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: My Picture*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *niecypiecy* 
_ Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cho0chylan3y* 






 
Your lips are amazing!  What are you wearing in this pic?_

 
I was going to ask the same thing!! They are gorgeous!! The color is amazing too!


----------



## Paola H. (Apr 30, 2005)

Meeeeeee 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





ops:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sorry for the bad pics!!











And u can see me in my avatar too!!!


----------



## eyeshadowfreak (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: My Picture*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mac_obsession* 
_ Quote:

   Originally Posted by *niecypiecy* 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cho0chylan3y* 






 
Your lips are amazing!  What are you wearing in this pic?

 
I was going to ask the same thing!! They are gorgeous!! The color is amazing too!_

 
That is a great pic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Looks like Nyphette l/g to me.


----------



## mac_obsession (Apr 30, 2005)

eh I hate pics. Dont say I never showed one 

http://www.specktra.net/forum/album_pic.php?pic_id=826


----------



## lookinlovely (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## beautifulxdisaster (Apr 30, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Onederland* 
_ Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Chelsea* 
^^^ whoa eva longoria

 
I KNOW, right?_

 
I don't know if that is a good thing or no but thank you's!



Lookinlovely: that is such a cute picture, you remind me of Leah Remini

and Mac_Obsession: you're gorgeous, you should smile that would brighten up any one's day I bet!


----------



## littlemakeupboy (May 1, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *notevenjail* 
_





Although my hair is different now and the colors have somewhat faded._

 
ahhhhhhhhhh your hair i want to touch it


----------



## littlemakeupboy (May 1, 2005)




----------



## notevenjail (May 1, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *littlemakeupboy* 
_ahhhhhhhhhh your hair i want to touch it_

 
Yay! Thank you. I have to figure out something fun to do with it next.


----------



## ruby.jinx (May 2, 2005)

Um, since I don't have any FOTD's (at the moment), I thought it would be nice to put a face with the replies I've been posting. I uploaded a these pics to my Specktra gallery today, though some are a few months old.

This is the clearest picture I can find:
http://www.specktra.net/forum/album_pic.php?pic_id=865

These were taken with a camera phone:
http://www.specktra.net/forum/album_pic.php?pic_id=866
http://www.specktra.net/forum/album_pic.php?pic_id=867
I don't know what is up with my eyes in the last picture, they look cloudy and kinda freaky  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




sycho:

When I finally get a camera, I'll try to post some FOTD's too


----------



## littlemakeupboy (May 3, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ruby.jinx* 
_Um, since I don't have any FOTD's (at the moment), I thought it would be nice to put a face with the replies I've been posting. I uploaded a these pics to my Specktra gallery today, though some are a few months old.

This is the clearest picture I can find:
http://www.specktra.net/forum/album_pic.php?pic_id=865

These were taken with a camera phone:
http://www.specktra.net/forum/album_pic.php?pic_id=866
http://www.specktra.net/forum/album_pic.php?pic_id=867
I don't know what is up with my eyes in the last picture, they look cloudy and kinda freaky  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




sycho:

When I finally get a camera, I'll try to post some FOTD's too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
you are absolutley adorable
i like your haircut


----------



## jamiemeng (May 3, 2005)

everyone's pictures are so cute. Thx


----------



## stefunnie (May 3, 2005)




----------



## Onederland (May 3, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stefunnie* 
_







_

 
you are one hawt asian. 

we would make beautiful asian babies.


----------



## ruby.jinx (May 3, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *littlemakeupboy* 
_you are absolutley adorable
i like your haircut_

 
Awww, thanks!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ops: You're a cutie too. This may sound strange, but I love the little point at the tip of your nose! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I love your sense of style and color too.


----------



## jamiemeng (May 3, 2005)

hey stefunnie
I like your picture also. You look sad in your picture.Thx


----------



## kissablethoughts (May 3, 2005)

.


----------



## ruby.jinx (May 3, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kissablethoughts* 
_Just to sum everything up - i love everyones photos! I just finished looking at them all but the one particular thing i wanted to say is:

*ruby.jinx* I LOVE your eyebrows!! What do you do to them?? They're the perfect thin eyebrow look!!_

 
Really? Thanks  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ops: I was thinking they might be _too_ thin, but it's hard to grow them out. I just use tweezers to pluck them and shade them in with an eyebrow pencil I got from Prescriptives (I don't remember what it's called and it's practically a nub now so I can't read the name, sorry.)


----------



## littlemakeupboy (May 3, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ruby.jinx* 
_ Quote:

   Originally Posted by *littlemakeupboy* 
you are absolutley adorable
i like your haircut

 
Awww, thanks!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ops: You're a cutie too. This may sound strange, but I love the little point at the tip of your nose! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I love your sense of style and color too._

 

aww thanks love <3


----------



## JenRulz (May 3, 2005)

Here are my first photo posts...


----------



## Janice (May 4, 2005)

WOW! Jen! WHAT A BABE! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 <3


----------



## jamiemeng (May 4, 2005)

JenRulz
you look amazing in your picture.


----------



## heidibee (May 5, 2005)

oops!


----------



## FashionVixen (May 6, 2005)

Some of me...













^^ Haha, Halloween!


----------



## Onederland (May 6, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FashionVixen* 
_Some of me...












^^ Haha, Halloween!_

 
hawt.


----------



## mrskloo (May 6, 2005)

I agree with Onderland. You look so happy in the 2nd picture.


----------



## Juneplum (May 6, 2005)

ok .. fashion vixen how cute are you! HAWT GIRL ON BOARD =)


----------



## Pei (May 7, 2005)

*Meeeeeeeeeeeeeeee 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
_Pardon the huge pics, tried resizing but.... _

*In Love With MU!*






*As The Title Suggests, It's.......Narcissistic Me.*



_
With straight hair & long fringe_


----------



## hp11989 (May 14, 2005)

Here's me


----------



## V2LUCKY (May 19, 2005)

Alright, I finally borrowed my bro's camera and took some pics of me here they are----------->
with my hair down....




and with my hair up.....


----------



## souraznhunnie (May 19, 2005)




----------



## macmomma (May 21, 2005)

Heres Sarah (my oldest) and I.


----------



## souraznhunnie (May 21, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FashionVixen* 
_Some of me...












^^ Haha, Halloween!_

 
You have NICE teeth!!


----------



## allie02044 (May 22, 2005)

me... with like no makeup!  eeek   lol


----------



## Crazy Girly (May 22, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Onederland* 
_Well....since none of you have ever seen my smile....







Hahaha...

yay for white teeth!_

 
You are so cute!!!I really love your pics!!!

That's me with my cat


----------



## Isabel (May 22, 2005)




----------



## Jessica (May 22, 2005)

Isabel
Love the 2nd photo!! You have lips to die for


----------



## ishtarchick (May 23, 2005)

okiedokie, since everyone's posted theirs, it is about time I post one of me. 
You girls, are all very pretty!!! fashionvixen u're hawt! Onedeland, U look adorable smiling, you should do more often =) and Joe, U're lovely!
this is me last december with my hair flat ironed, it was my boyfriend's thesis defense exam, everything went cool,and he's a computing engineer now!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://www.specktra.net/forum/album_pic.php?pic_id=1129
http://www.specktra.net/forum/album_pic.php?pic_id=1128

and this is me the day I got my smashbox makeover.
http://www.specktra.net/forum/album_pic.php?pic_id=1127

and this is me, again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, I think this is the latest pic I've got.
 (I HATE MY EYEBROWS!!!)
http://www.specktra.net/forum/album_pic.php?pic_id=1156
 and this one's just for fun hahaha
http://www.specktra.net/forum/album_pic.php?pic_id=1155
anyway, there are a couple more in my gallery, just in case someone wants to peek.


----------



## Lollie (May 26, 2005)

Wow Isabel, your eye colour is amazing! You're not wearing contact lenzes, are you?


----------



## glittergoddess27 (May 26, 2005)

http://www.specktra.net/forum/album_pic.php?pic_id=1179

Please excuse the dark circles,.. they are horrendous aren't they. I rarely get any sleep.


----------



## Isabel (May 26, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lollie* 
_Wow Isabel, your eye colour is amazing! You're not wearing contact lenzes, are you?_

 
Nope I'm not lol...and thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Sanne (May 27, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mrskloo* 
_I agree with Onderland. You look so happy in the 2nd picture._

 
OMG I agree, your eyes smile!

Isalbel, can I borrow your lips??? they are hot!


----------



## Isabel (May 27, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *groupie* 
_
Isalbel, can I borrow your lips??? they are hot!_

 
Sure!


----------



## Sanne (May 27, 2005)

cool!!


----------



## xtina420 (May 30, 2005)

how do i up load my pic on here?


----------



## laceymeow (May 30, 2005)

because i have nothing better to do right now


----------



## EndNeverComes (Jun 1, 2005)

im bored. so what the heck

<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v431/EndNeverComes/P5240800.jpg">


----------



## Lo-Fi_Thriller (Jun 3, 2005)

this one is really new. its a bad pix because my friend Jeff just shoved the camera in my face while i was on my Sidekick II


----------



## Jeniwren (Jul 15, 2005)

This is the most recent picture I have from a night out with one of my friends, i'm on the left.
http://www.specktra.net/forum/album_pic.php?pic_id=1701


----------



## Miss_MAC (Jul 16, 2005)

WOW HOTTIE ALERT!!! All u ladies and gents are too HAWT!! 

here is an old one of me with my lighter hair...i just really kinda miss it.





and here's me reppin' the Northern Cali. ..gotta love the bay!


----------



## kimmy (Jul 19, 2005)

everyone here is so gorgeous :] so i'll be the outcast ;]


----------



## Hawkeye (Jul 19, 2005)

outcast? GIrrrrrrrrrrrrl your hot! (To the poster above me)

ALSO 

littlemakeupboy you are so adorible!!!!! I bet you would be one of those guys who would be the kick ass best friend


----------



## lillady161 (Jul 19, 2005)

*mine*

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...yspace1001.jpg
the colors are wierd...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ops:


----------



## lillady161 (Jul 19, 2005)

*im ugly lol*

im one ugly beast.. me madre took it lol (shes has an account on here too) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 shes created a monster


----------



## beyondhope1024 (Jul 23, 2005)

Here's two...


----------



## HotPinkHeels (Jul 25, 2005)

u ladies (and guys) r gorgeous!!
just sum of me to add to the pile 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







scuse the scary red eyes


----------



## JessieC (Jul 25, 2005)

Me with my best friend Dakhota. Im on the left...dont look at my hair, it looks like hell....


----------



## Lisheous (Aug 5, 2005)

Filipino, chinese and spanish


----------



## breathless (Aug 6, 2005)

*Re: My Picture*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cho0chylan3y* 
_One of the better pictures i've taken.





And to make up for my fat face/ugliness my pretty lips! woo!



_

 
i want your lips!!!!!! they're so perfect!


----------



## breathless (Aug 6, 2005)

my skin is terrible.


----------



## Tyester (Aug 10, 2005)

Here's a real picture. Not as cool as my other thread, but it'll have to do.

And no, I don't wear makeup... ever. Im just here for fun.


----------



## Jessica (Aug 10, 2005)

Tye, I still <3 U!!!!

BTW Matt says your his hero forever


----------



## jokers_kick (Aug 16, 2005)

i know this is sort of a makeup one...but its my face haha

















haha i love taking pictures in picture booths.


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Aug 17, 2005)

Aw I've never been in this forum before! Everyone is so pretty! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













This is my sister and I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I straightened her hair in the pic so she looks more like me (normally it is SUPER curly like Keri Russel's)


----------



## Raquel (Aug 17, 2005)

Some recent ones of me taken off my phone in front of my blacklight, and one of me in the car.


----------



## melony (Aug 19, 2005)




----------

